# New Edge won't pair no matter what I do



## Steve Griffen (Jul 22, 2018)

Got a new edge a few weeks about. Not impressed. Probably going to send it back. First I noticed video and audio don't sync up. That is extrememely annoying. I'll make another post about that if I can get my remote to pair. I have an old premier in living room where I watch TV most. The edge is in projector room so I have to use RF. Well, every couple of days, the RF would drop out on the Edge and I would just see red light. I would also see the lights on the old Premiere responding to the new Edge. Trying to put in RF mode didn't work. I was able to resolve my resetting remote (Tivo power, thumbs down 3 times, enter) and then do a re pair (clear, enter, clear, 221, clear), batteries out, Tivo power off, blah, blah, blah. 

Well this sure was annoying to have to do this every few days. However, now, that doesn't work. No matter what I do, I just get the slow amber light flashing whenever I press a button. The edge box will respond line of sight even with the amber flashing light (un paired).

Any ideas? I would just order a Lux remote and try to pair it to see if it's a bad remote, but there is not time before my return window would close. 

Every time I call support, I get an idiot.

Do you think this is a remote issue or a Edge box issue?


----------



## Steve Griffen (Jul 22, 2018)

No one has any ideas on this? Tivo sent me a new remote, and it paired and worked for a few days, then started dropping pairing. I was able to re-pair a few times, but now it is doing like the original remote and not pairing no matter what I do. No one has had this issue?


----------



## rcandsc (Feb 5, 2014)

Call customer service and tell them you are going to utilize the return window unless you get some help resolving the issue. 

This sounds more like it's the box then the remote if the same issue with different remotes has cropped up. I've never had this issue with any of the boxes, just with an old mini.


----------



## Steve Griffen (Jul 22, 2018)

I put in a ticket a week ago, cause I get no where with phone calls. They keep trying the same thing on the phone. After the 4th call I finally got them to send me another remote and extend my evaluation period another 30 days. The new remote paired instantly and worked for day or so before dropping pairing. I was able to re-pair it a couple of times, but now it won't pair at all, just like the original remote. So it's either a flaw with the unit or a design flaw with all of them. I suspect that 99% of people only use the remotes in IR mode so they wouldn't know if their units don't pair anyhow. So that's why I put in a support ticket to see if they will send me a new unit or return the edge. But it's been almost a week and I haven't heard from anyone. But even if they send me a new one, I'll probably have to have more time to evaluate and I doubt they will give me another extension. If I have to only use the Edge in IR mode, I might as well just keep using my old Premiere that still works fine (well, kinda, the HDMI port failed a few years ago, so I have to use the component outputs) and save $650. Such a pain, and disappointment.


----------



## rcandsc (Feb 5, 2014)

I have an Edge and have never had any of the issues you describe with the remote, so I'm going to go back to the box. Sounds like support went the easy route and sent you a remote (understandable that they would start with the least expensive option prior to replacing the box.)

I would call them back again and see about a new box, if you still want to use the TIVO Edge. From what you've shared, it sounds like the remote is the only issue. 

If you want to return it, send it back and try the myriad other DVR options such as YouTube TV, Channels DVR, etc.


----------



## Steve Griffen (Jul 22, 2018)

Well, that's good to know that you've never had problems with RF mode with your unit. That's encouraging. I've just read a lot of threads where it seemed to be a common issue. I'll see what they say. Thank.


----------



## Steve Griffen (Jul 22, 2018)

Well, they are going to send me a new unit, so we'll see if that fixes it. I will update this thread on the outcome.


----------



## Steve Griffen (Jul 22, 2018)

Steve Griffen said:


> Well, they are going to send me a new unit, so we'll see if that fixes it. I will update this thread on the outcome.


Well, it's been about a week with the new unit, and so far no issues with dropping paring. That's encouraging.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Steve Griffen said:


> Well, it's been about a week with the new unit, and so far no issues with dropping paring. That's encouraging.


That is good, mostly. Thing is, warranty/continual care replacements, you only get one. Far as I know. So once you get a replacement all warranty/continual care gone. One poor person bought a new one, did not work out of the box. They sent another. It failed later, they told him already had one replacement, that's it. Even though their "replacement" was for a new DOA device, ouch.


----------



## Steve Griffen (Jul 22, 2018)

Well, let's hope that doesn't happen then.


----------



## FiosUser (Nov 16, 2007)

I have 3 Edges all on RF no issue. Just supporting your question here. 

I did have such an issue on mini Vox and had to call, but the reset they walked me through of the remote fixed it.


----------



## Steve Griffen (Jul 22, 2018)

FiosUser said:


> I have 3 Edges all on RF no issue. Just supporting your question here.
> 
> I did have such an issue on mini Vox and had to call, but the reset they walked me through of the remote fixed it.


Thanks for the feedback. That's interesting that others haven't had any problems. Well, I've had the replacement unit for a couple weeks now, and it's dropped the pairing about 3 times already. Not a good sign. However, so far, it has been able to re-pair each time with no problems. Definitely a pain though, and not a good sign. As I'm past my 30 days now, I guess I'm stuck with it even if it gets to where it won't re-pair. But hopefully it will continue to re-pair when it drops out. If it gets to be too much of a pain, I guess I'll rewire my house so I won't have to use the RF. Definitely disappointing.


----------



## JMK12 (Dec 5, 2021)

TiVo edge is horrible!! I had mine 1 week and I am returning it. I had the same pairing issues. I have a Roamio and loved it for years. Who likes black and white screens with tiny type??? TiVo is history if this is the product.


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

I’ve had a TiVo Edge ota for about a year. Somehow it paired to an old TiVo remote that was in the room during setup back then. I just use that old remote. Nothing I do changes it’s incorrect remote pairing. The one it came with in the box: the Edge just rejects - doesn’t pair. I live with it as is. At least an old TiVo remote keeps working right.


----------



## Steve Griffen (Jul 22, 2018)

Old Roamio 0 said:


> I've had a TiVo Edge ota for about a year. Somehow it paired to an old TiVo remote that was in the room during setup back then. I just use that old remote. Nothing I do changes it's incorrect remote pairing. The one it came with in the box: the Edge just rejects - doesn't pair. I live with it as is. At least an old TiVo remote keeps working right.


If you have two Tivo units you need to make sure your remotes have different id's. By default the id is 0, which will work any Tivo in the room. Set your two remotes to two different id's and see if that fixes your problem. To set id it press the TIVO and PAUSE button at the same time then press a number. You can check if it did it correctly in Tivo settings system info.

My edge loses pairing almost everyday. It's ridiculous. I wish I had never bought it. I'm going to have to rewire my cable so I can move the Tivo unit and only use IR instead of RF. The RF is a joke.


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

Thank you. The Edge paired (for some reason) to an old Roamio remote. It could never figure out how to unpair it so that the Edge remote in the box it came with would work. But the Roamio remote works too. So, I just let it be. It doesn’t lose connection to the remote- it’s stuck like glue to it.


----------

